# Ludwigia ???



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi all.










Bought this labelled as Hygrophilla rosefolia which as far as I can tell is not a valid name.

It looked similar to an Alternanthera and with Alternanthera pink often being called Red Hygo that is what I though it would be. But the emerged growth is showing none of the little white flowers at the leaf nodes that my other Alternanthera show, and the submersed growth is much redder than my Alternanthera pink. Is it one of the Ludwigia's perhaps ? I have glandulosa / perrenis and this plant is not as strongly purple / red.

Anyojne got an ideas as to what it may be ???


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like an Anternanthera to me too. I used to have one that had that intense pink color on the undersides of the leaves. Maybe it just isn't blooming. If it did bloom perhaps it would have the flowers in the right places.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's a form of _Alternanthera reineckii_.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice little babies you got there. What are they?


----------



## FuglyDragon (Sep 26, 2007)

leopard danios


----------

